
Bootstrapper’s paradox (Justin Jackson) - theunixbeard
https://justinjackson.ca/bootstrap-reality/
======
theunixbeard
In this post, Justin reveals that the founding myth of Basecamp has had an
important part of it left out --- that Jeff Bezos personally bought a small
equity stake which made both DHH and Jason Fried millionaires.

This is what gave them the ability to say no to VC offers and continue to
bootstrap their business.

Since Basecamp is one of the most famous bootstrapping stories, hearing the
"entire story" is important.

Justin then did an excellent follow up discussion where he went into greater
depth about these "omissions" in other bootstrapping stories on the
TropicalMBA podcast:

[http://www.tropicalmba.com/costofbootstrapping/](http://www.tropicalmba.com/costofbootstrapping/)

